# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El Guadalquivir bate récord

## F. Lázaro

*La cuenca recibe en octubre un 135% más de lluvias que la media histórica en 34 años
EFE / SEVILLA | ACTUALIZADO 08.11.2012 - 20:00*

La cuenca del Guadalquivir ha recogido en lo que va de año hidrológico -que comenzó el 1 de octubre- el 135% más de precipitaciones acumuladas con respecto a la media histórica de los últimos 34 años, según datos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG). 

Un comunicado de la CHG ha informado que durante el pasado octubre se recogió en esta cuenca una media de precipitación acumulada de 88,4 litros por metro cuadrado frente a los 65,3 litros por metro cuadrado de la media histórica. Este informe también ha destacado que el máximo de estas precipitaciones otoñales han sido los 207 litros por metro cuadrado recogidos en la zona de Cazorla (Jaén). 

Las precipitaciones registradas en octubre fueron superiores a la media histórica en el 86% del territorio que ocupa la cuenca del Guadalquivir y algunas zonas de las provincias de Córdoba y Sevilla fueron las únicas que no han superado sus medias históricas de lluvia acumulada. Estas lluvias han paliado el año hidrológico 2011/2012, "uno de los más secos de los últimos decenios", según el comunicado de la CHG, ya que se cerró a final de septiembre con un 40% menos de precipitaciones que la media de los últimos 34 años. 

Las lluvias de octubre y las anotadas en la primera semana de noviembre han permitido recuperar "considerablemente" el estado de los embalses de la cuenca del Guadalquivir, según la CHG, que ya se encuentran al 61%. Una vez alcanzado este nivel de embalse, la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha abandonado la situación de prealerta en que se encontraba aún a mediados de septiembre.

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/articl...te/record.html

----------


## REEGE

El Fresnedas en lo que va de año hidrológico, está batiendo su record!!!
Y la cuenca entera va por el mismo camino... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ahora en mi pueblo diluvia.

----------

